# Reparacion de LG LM-U1050???



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 12, 2011)

Hola amigos foreros, lo que pasa es que mi padre tenia hay guardado un estereo LG modelo LM-U1050, dice que lo guardo porque no tenia sonido, yo un dia lo destape y lo limpie y al taparlo sonaba y mi padre me dijo que esque aveces se le va el sonido, yo lo utilize desde ese momento cada que queria (solo escuchaba 1 o 2 canciones y lo apagaba).
Apenas ayer tubimos una fiesta y a media pachanga  se le fue el sonido, ya saben los abucheos etc.
Tuve que poner otro estereo que si funciona pero que es de menos potencia, y me quede pensando, porque se le va el sonido a mi estereo???? (justo hace un rato lo conecte para ver que tenia y otravez suena de lujo)

Me podrian ayudar con esto, solo se le va el sonido, como si tuviera puesto el MUTE

PD: Otro problemilla que tiene es que toda la parte delantera no funciona, pues si presiono leer CD, activa el Auxiliar, o si presiono abrir bandeja, se activa el radio, por ahora solo lo controlo con un control remoto de otro estereo de la misma marca, me ayudarian con esto tambien??? 

SALUDOS!!!

Hola amigos, porfavor si pudieran ayudarme solo con el problema del sonido, 

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Lucio Ariel (Jul 17, 2011)

MIra te paso un link de un service manual de tu  mini componente, espero que te sirva.
http://es.scribd.com/doc/25320708/Service-Manual-Model-Lm-u1050a-Lms-u1050


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 22, 2011)

Gracias amigo Lucio Ariel, lo leo y veo si puedo repararlo, GRACIAS!


----------

